# Lost Key



## typewriter (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello

I have a 1975 BMW 2002 and have lost my only key  I have ordered blank keys on EBay but have no idea what to do next. Is there a registry somewhere in germany? Can a locksmith figure it out? Help!


----------



## BLitZeD310 (Apr 13, 2003)

Lock Smith will do it for about $60 in about 30 min. 

If you happen to have the original sales reciept there is a key code on there. Also I heard there are only 8 codes for the 2002 but I dont know how accurate that information is, ( I dought it)


----------



## Doyeboy (Aug 17, 2005)

*Try Jaymac - UK dealer*

I lost the keys to my 3.0 CSi. I found the lock number on the side of the barrel of the boot lock. Jaymac made me one for £5 including shipping, Good luck!


----------

